
Holding VCs accountable to commitments made to Black startups and founders - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2020/08/30/denisha-kuhlor-on-startups-music-and-technology/
======
haneefmubarak
Is there perchance a text transcript of this?

~~~
iafrikan
In a week's time

